# Northeastern California Land?



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

I was browsing new listings today and some came up over there. My first reaction was "Oh no, not Cali!" Born there, but moved long before I remember anything but the earthquakes. 

So how bad is Cali for homesteading? Anyone care to share the pro and cons of a living in northern Cali? Or being in the state at all.


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

You have to remember, California is a HUGE state and extremely varied in climate, terrain, and culture. I was born and raised in California. I've lived many other places, but always stay a year or two then come back. I hate the laws and current political climate, but for the most part you cannot beat the weather and beauty. Most places have plenty of water compared to many places. True there are earthquakes but those are mostly in the Bay Area and Southern California. Having always lived in Northern Cal. I have only every felt two, and both were very minor.

You say Northeastern. Where exactly are you thinking? My answers would vary based on your reply.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Extreme NE California is mostly High Desert and desolate, with little water availability, and a short growning season.

It's in stark contrast to NW California, with lush Redwood forests and much more precipitation.

Not exactly a Homesteader friendly state. A lot of environmental laws.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If it is extremely north east, it is desert. However, Californians call the top 2/3 of the state "Northern California" so more of a location would help.

If it is not in the extreme northern corner, some places in California on the east side are pretty darn nice.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

One advantage is Prop 13 which dramatically slows the increase in property taxes once you have purchased. But who knows what the legislature may do now that the Democrats have enough of a majority to not consult Republicans on money matters. 
Living near the Oregon border would mean you could shop without sales tax there if you choose the right location. 
One thing you always need to check is the water which can be a real limitation in the wrong spot and that the land is not still moving. 
Also the weather might not be what you think it is. Where I live, on the coast, you can be where there is impassable snow and five hours later, can be at the beach.


----------



## norcalfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Like everybody else is saying, it really depends on where exactly you are looking at. Alturas will reach single digit temperatures in the winter. Susanville is a little warmer. If you are talking foothills, then it's a whole different story. Politics in this state sucks and sometimes makes me want to leave but California is a beautiful state with a little of everything.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I was looking at the highlands and some areas along the border closer to I5.


----------

